# Standing Pipes



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

For some reason I really want a Savinelli as my next pipe. I like their standing line of pipes (something like this: Savinelli Standing (624 KS) (6mm) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com ) - it seems like having a pipe that you can set down anywhere would be a big convenience. Yet I don't see a lot of pipes that can stand up on their own, if it's such a great feature I'd think there would be more of them. Is there some downside to standing pipes that I don't know about?


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

brianwalden said:


> For some reason I really want a Savinelli as my next pipe. I like their standing line of pipes (something like this: Savinelli Standing (624 KS) (6mm) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com ) - it seems like having a pipe that you can set down anywhere would be a big convenience. Yet I don't see a lot of pipes that can stand up on their own, if it's such a great feature I'd think there would be more of them. Is there some downside to standing pipes that I don't know about?


I like that pipe a lot. I was actually looking at it earlier today, myself. I'll keep an eye on this thread because I'm curious too.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I think "Standing" is simply the name of the finish. What you're referring to is called a sitter (they say this one has the ability to sit but with no picture of the bottom I can't see exactly how it is done. As a matter of fact that is one thing I don't like about bulldogs that due to the diamond shape of the shank it always has to be laid down at a 45* angle. Don't get me wrong, I love bulldogs and one or two of mine are sitters, as are many of my straight pipes, designed with a flat bottom. What better place to stamp the brand and make of a pipe? Sitters just seem to be rare among bent pipes and various shapes.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok, so "sitter" is the term I was looking for. This site says that all the Savinelli Standing pipes have a flat bottom to allow them to sit: Savinelli Briar Pipes at Outwest Tobacco

I guess if I'm going to buy a pipe that sits it might be best to try it out in person first. If has to be put down just right for it to sit up, it's probably less work to just keep one of those folding plastic stands handy.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

They are sometimes called work pipes too. According to pipe dealers, sitters aren't popular because the flat spot on the bottom makes them uncomfortable to hold and the mass required to get that flat area impacts the balance needed for hands fee smoking like your avitar. I would like one for when I'm busting away on my computer or putzing in the garage.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks. I'll be sure to handle one in a store before buying to make sure it feels right. Actually, I've made a rule for myself not to buy any pipes online for as long as possible. I know once I do it'll be all down hill from there. At least having to go to a physical store and select from the pipes they have in stock will put some limitations on my ability to buy pipes.

Browsing the forum here has become one of my favorite activities while smoking. I usually put the pipe down to type and was thinking a standing pipe might save me that little bit of effort required to put a pipe in the stand rather than just set it anywhere within reach. Call it laziness if you'd like, but I say laziness is the mother of just as many inventions as necessity.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

brianwalden said:


> Actually, I've made a rule for myself not to buy any pipes online for as long as possible. I know once I do it'll be all down hill from there.


So true. Best of luck staying away from the online shops! I'm always finding something that I can't wait to purchase.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

This is a true "sitter". I think the "standing" variety you linked prevents it from rolling over when resting the pipe. You can see the mass I was talking about. The drastic bent shape is to give it better balance when smoking hands free.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a standing bent bulldog from Sav. They just have a small area cut flat so it can stand. However it's not rock solid like a sitter....but it does the job. The only disadvantage is it detracts from the design a little...but it's a great pipe and the price was pretty cheap too.

This is the one I have:

http://www.outwesttobacco.com/Images/Pipes/LargeImg/Sav_SAS624KS.jpg


----------

